# G'day From Australia :D



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Tremaynelove,

Welcome to the forum. there are lots of Aussies here, and I am on often late at night, which puts me in with the Aussies, as I am WEst coast US.
My son is just now flying home from Brisbane, where he visited family.

Some day, it'll be my turn to go visit Down Under!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum . Bella is gorgeous.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. your horse is beautiful! hope you enjoy the forums, there are lots of freindly people here.


----------



## TremayneLove (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for the warm welcome


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!:wave:


----------



## jdw (Mar 17, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of great folks here, tons of information, and great stories to share. You might even make some really special friends on here!! Glad to have you, and Bella is a pretty girl!!


----------



## CHEEKYGAL (Apr 19, 2011)

*Hi aThere From a Newie*

Hiya, my name is Lesley and another night owl here! We have quarter horses that we show in hand. My health isnt the best at the moment so only have persmission to do slow walk,trot for a bit. Unfortunatley my mare looks to have done her tendon on the weekend so will definatley be slowing down a tad or two. Very unfortunate as we were looking forward so much to showing her this year.... Never mind, give me more time to lose weight and look good for next season. Have to say that or I will cry!

Have been enjoying myself looking around this site. Is a great one as so many different topics to read and learn about. Will post a couple of pics of our guys when I learn how to. Till then, hope you all have fun with your ponies and good luck at any events that you may have coming up. Cheers


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Welcome - where in SA are you from? I'm in the hills/southern suburbs


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to this fun forum. Your horse is beautiful, thank you for posting her picture, I loving looking at everyones' horses! Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

TremayneLove said:


> Hello,
> 
> I feel that I have no need to be formal about this.
> So I'm Phoebe I am from South Australia,
> ...


Welcome to the awesome horse forum x) I am South Australian too


----------

